# Jrzmac's Halloween tunes 1



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Jay son's Theme.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jay son's Theme.mp3

Freddy's Coming For You.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Freddy's Coming For You.mp3

Hockey Mask Guy Watches.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Hockey Mask Guy Watches.mp3

DarkRitual looped.mp3- http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/DarkRitual looped.mp3

008shocksystem-new4.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/008shocksystem-new4.mp3


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Great sounds, Thank you : )


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Maybe the moderator can delete this post, since I put all the files on one whole page?


----------

